# Where is my roomette?



## lizzy911 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your help on my least thread. We booked the trip on the Empire Builder, Toledo to Seattle, and then a few days later on the Coast Starlight Seattle to San Francisco.

I called Amtrak to find out my roomette assignments but now I realize they don't mean anything to me because I don't have a map of the train layout - does someone know where I could find that.

On the EB we are in Room 8 Sleeper 730

On the CS we are in Room 8 Sleeper 1130

If these aren't good, can we call and swtich to better roomettes?

Thanks.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 4, 2011)

Click here.... http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/sleeperplans.html

You will be in Superliner cars....


----------



## JayPea (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's a map of the sleeping car layouts: http://trainweb.org/crocon/sleeperplans.html

I can only go by what I personally prefer, but as far as I'm concerned, as long as I'm on the train, it doesn't matter what room it is!!!!! :lol: I do prefer an upper level roomette as opposed to a lower level one. As you can see by the map, your roomettes are both upper level.

Enjoy!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 4, 2011)

And the 0730 sleeper on the EB will be the 1st sleeper next to the Dining car towards the front of the train. The 1130 sleeper on the CS will be the sleeper right next to the Pacific Parlour Car (PPC) towards the front of the train. The Dining Car will be right behind the PPC. You will have a choice of eating meals in the PPC or Dining Car. And they have different menus!




(Because every Amtrak train has essentially the same menu, I personally eat in the PPC just for a change in menu!



)


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 4, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> And the 0730 sleeper on the EB will be the 1st sleeper next to the Dining car towards the front of the train. The 1130 sleeper on the CS will be the sleeper right next to the Pacific Parlour Car (PPC) towards the front of the train. The Dining Car will be right behind the PPC. You will have a choice of eating meals in the PPC or Dining Car. And they have different menus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only is the menu different in the PPC than in the diner but also, because the tables are smaller, you can be seated as a single or a couple. This may appeal to those who may be looking to have a quieter and/or more private meal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

How do you know what car they will be in?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 24, 2011)

Guest said:


> How do you know what car they will be in?


Contact Amtrak (I contacted them via their website/email). Give them your reservation # and they'll tell you what room they've booked you in.

Of course, based on things I've read here, they could move you to a different room on the day of travel due to swiching of rooms, but that's a rare occurrence.


----------



## HotlantaAl (Jun 24, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> Click here.... http://www.trainweb....eeperplans.html
> 
> You will be in Superliner cars....



Is it just me or are the bedroom assignments incorrect on the Viewliner in this link?????


----------



## pennyk (Jun 24, 2011)

HotlantaAl said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Click here.... http://www.trainweb....eeperplans.html
> ...


You are correct. A and B are reversed on the Viewliner diagram.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 24, 2011)

Guest said:


> How do you know what car they will be in?


As said, a call to Amtrak will tell you the car number and room number (or letter). Then check THIS THREAD to find out where it is on the train. The lower the number (in the series) means it is closer to the Dining Car. Most sleeping cars are at the front of the train. (However, there are a few exceptions.)


----------



## David H. (Jun 24, 2011)

JayPea said:


> I do prefer an upper level roomette as opposed to a lower level one.


Why upper? I haven't been on before, about to book lower to avoid any extra sway on the upper.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 24, 2011)

David H. said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I do prefer an upper level roomette as opposed to a lower level one.
> ...


I personally dont recognize any sway factor when in my room, when walking thru the hallways going to different cars or in the dinning cars is where I get beat up :giggle: . That's on the upper level. The lower level rooms are more private (less rms.) with less traffic & closer to the shower & doors for smoke stops. I dont feel there is a bad room on a moving train!!!

Have Fun


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here again is a page of car diagrams I have put together, including the correct labeling on the Viewliners!

Amtrak Car Diagrams

Page includes Superliner, Surfliner and single level equipment.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 24, 2011)

David H. said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I do prefer an upper level roomette as opposed to a lower level one.
> ...


I'm as prone to motion sickness as anybody, and I was also concerned about having an upper level room. It didn't bother me at all. As others have said, you do get a lot of foot traffic by your roomette if you're close to the dining car, and I think that would make more of a difference. However, I'll always prefer an upper-level car for the scenery - you get a much better view from up higher.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

All of the roomettes are the same and while everyone has their own preference, the location doesn't really make much of a difference and I don't think anyone would choose not to travel based on their roomette location.

Many people prefer the upper level, but I always try to get a lower level room if one is available. That is just my preference as they seem to me to be more private and quiet because of less passing foot traffic. They are also very close to the shower. I like to step out for fresh air and sunshine at stops with lengths that permit that, so I like to be downstairs near the door. Some people say the view is better upstairs, but to be honest, we're only talking about a few feet higher!

But, I have always enjoyed my trips in upper level roomettes as as well.

I would recommend that you don't give the location much thought on your first trip. After your first experience, you may decide you prefer one location over another, but again, you'll have a pleasant time no matter where you are.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jun 24, 2011)

Guest said:


> All of the roomettes are the same and while everyone has their own preference, the location doesn't really make much of a difference and I don't think anyone would choose not to travel based on their roomette location.
> 
> Many people prefer the upper level, but I always try to get a lower level room if one is available. That is just my preference as they seem to me to be more private and quiet because of less passing foot traffic. They are also very close to the shower. I like to step out for fresh air and sunshine at stops with lengths that permit that, so I like to be downstairs near the door. Some people say the view is better upstairs, but to be honest, we're only talking about a few feet higher!
> 
> ...


That is a good point. One of my favorite things about traveling by train is the it's far less of a hassle than flying. No worries about showing up early enough to check your luggage, taking airport shuttles, going through security, removing your shoes, forgetting about that 2 oz. bottle you forgot to put in its proper ziploc bag, waiting for 4 hours while being stuck in a stupid airport during a layover, etc. I would say that any train trip is far less complicated, easier, and more fun than any plane trip.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 24, 2011)

Normally I prefer the lower level, more private with less sway and easy access to get off at station stops and stretch your legs. However, on routes with nice scenery it can be a benefit to take the upper level for a better view. Also, if things go wrong you can end up with sewage all over the floor of the lower level. And no, I'm not joking.


----------



## Montanan (Jun 24, 2011)

I much prefer the upper level rooms, for several reasons:

- lower-level traffic noise from people boarding and storing luggage at station stops;

- in the winter, the lower level halls can get pretty cold during extended stops;

- people can peer into the lower-level windows at stations;

- for me, at least, the view is decidedly better upstairs;

And most importantly ..........

The upper-level rooms are closer to the coffee!


----------

